# Is vanilla ok for dogs



## Mandalay

Is vanilla extract ok for dogs? Not in large amounts, just the tsp that recipes call for when baking.


----------



## Raziel

I think so.
I give my dog human cookies with it in there...?
I dont see why it would hurt in small amounts


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: Angel RI think so.
> I give my dog human cookies with it in there...?
> I dont see why it would hurt in small amounts


Yeah, I guessI did not think of that.


----------



## Raziel

Unless they are allergric....!
lol


----------



## Quirinus

Unless they have an allergy to vanilla it should be fine. My dogs have had plenty of stuff that had vanilla in it and never had a problem.


----------



## gsds_are_the_best

an excellent question.

here is how we decide on it. when it comes to the health of our dogs, like our kids, we always err on the side of caution. we have chosen not to take a risk giving our dogs foods with this in it.

since alcohol consumption by dogs is dangerous it depends on whether it is a type of vanilla that contains alcohol or not. some do & some don't.

pure vanilla extract is made with at least 35% alcohol. so even a small amount will be powerful. variations, like imitation vanilla extract, usually have a much lower % of alcohol. additionally, many imitation vanilla & even non-alcohol vanilla products will contain chemical ingredients. also not good for dogs or people for that matter.

FYI: from the studies i've read alcohol does NOT fully cook out when used in foods cooked at temps above the burning point of alcohol. (this is contrary to what many people have heard about alcohol burning off or evaporating while cooking)


----------

